# 928 vs Via Nirone 7



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all,

I am an avid mountain bike rider (current ride: Santa Cruz Blur for those in the know). THis is going to be my first road bike purchase, I am looking to use the bike for fast 20-40 mile rides, with the occasional century ride thrown in for good measure.

I am 6'4 with a 34 inch inseam, and from some fit calculators believe I will be riding a 61 cm frame.

I went to my LBS yesterday and fell in love with the Bianchi Via Nirone 7 (with the Ultegra/105 mix in the Celeste), I am going back to test ride this weekend. I will not get a chance to test ride the 928 as they do not have any in stock. 

Will the fit on the Via Nirone be the same as the fit on the 928? (measurements between the two bikes look similar), also how will the rides compare between the two? 

Can either bike be used for the longer rides and racing? Does one lend itself more to a dual purpose than the other? (ie. the 928 is better for racing than the Via Nirone). Also will the 928 be able to grow with my experience in the sport more than the Nirone (ie. as I get better will I start to wish I had purchased the 928 instead?)

The big issue is this, I can get the 928 for the same price from JensonUSA as I can get the Via Nirone from my local bike shop (both with the Ultegra/105 mix). So would it be horribly wrong to purcahse the bike on-line after test riding locally? (I am all about supporting my LBS, but for a savings of $500/upgrade to a better bike - it is a tough call)

Thanks in advance


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Chillax said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am an avid mountain bike rider (current ride: Santa Cruz Blur for those in the know). THis is going to be my first road bike purchase, I am looking to use the bike for fast 20-40 mile rides, with the occasional century ride thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...


Any updates or views?

I'm also debating the 928 vs Via Nirone options.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

which 928 are you considering ?

928 C2C is oriented to comfort
928 B4P to sportive riding.
928 SL to racing or strong riders


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

DefinitelyC2C - 928 vs Via Nirone Alu/Carbon...?


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

barrykm said:


> DefinitelyC2C - 928 vs Via Nirone Alu/Carbon...?


Who can tell me about their experiences with the Via Nirone Alu-Carbon, including also any experience of the difference in feel and handling between the Via Nirone and the 928 CRC? I plan to use medium-range wheels such as Fulcrum 3, or similar. Perhaps carbon bars/stem/seat tube as well.

How much better is the feel/comfort of the Alu-Carbon frame than an all-aluminium frame? Ditto for all Carbon vs Alu-Carbon?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> which 928 are you considering ?
> 
> 928 C2C is oriented to comfort
> 928 B4P to sportive riding.
> 928 SL to racing or strong riders


Pretty accurate statement, although the C2C is still capable of decent speeds. I like mine for the really long rides and long hours of training. I'm planning on ordering an SL next year basically for racing only.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry I can't help you with the comparison, I have never riden the Nirone

But I can only tell you that in general, the ride is much better on a carbon bike compared to Aluminum, Aluminum makes the road feel harsher to me.

My commuter bike is Aluminum and I need a suspension seat post otherwise it feels harsh.

About the Bianchis

I have the 928SL and had the 928L lugged before that.

The 928SL is *sublime*.












I have a Bianchi/Ducati, new, built for sale ( 928 T3 B4P frameset) and in comparison the 928SL is way better, lighter, stiffer and much more beautiful.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> The 928SL is *sublime*.


Good to know. I ride a 51cm frame, so I'm hoping I can look at ordering a 2009 928SL frame. My dealer's distributor can sometimes get good deals on frames in this size since they're relatively slow movers. I managed to get a decent deal on a D2 carbon frame last year, which I had to do since Bianchi didn't import a full carbon TT bike last year.


----------



## commander_crash (Mar 10, 2009)

I've not tested a 928, but I really do love my Via Nirone 7 in the Ultegra mix. I find the geometry to be really ideal for longer rides. I'm sure it could be raced, but that's not really my thing.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If you need an small frame look at ebay for some good deals that appear from time to time.

I saw a new 50cm frame sold recently for low $$$ ~$800 IIRC ), a 07 model that a shop was putting on sale.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> If you need an small frame look at ebay for some good deals that appear from time to time.
> 
> I saw a new 50cm frame sold recently for low $$$ ~$800 IIRC ), a 07 model that a shop was putting on sale.


Wow, that's pretty killer. I'll keep my eyes open. I'll need to balance that with my LBS being EXTREMELY helpful over the last decade or so. 

BTW, any guestimates on your bike's weight? I partly started looking because I was noticing my current 928 C2C Chorus was light.....but not incredibly light. I'm performing alright, but I'm a naturally light hill climber and feel like enhancing my climbing speed by the obvious increase in performance, but also lighter bike overall. I also have some Mavics on order, but I seem to have purchased a ring that takes a little priority at the moment. :wink: 

Nonetheless, it would be awesome to have another road bike. My C2C was getting a new bottom bracket after 5,500 road miles and about 2k on the trainer. By the time I got it back, I already had #$^@ bronchitis. :mad2:


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey, 
Salsa_lover, just a quick to say that it looks like you have the seat clamp to your Ducati/Bianchi looks to be the wrong way round. If you T-Cube frame has the slot in the frame at the front of the seat tube, then the clamp has to have the opening to match. Otherwise the clamp is pulling onto a solid piece of tube. Basically if you have the clamp fitted as Bianchi intended, it looks back to front, but is correct.
I have a 900XR and they're sweet bikes.
Cheers.
Corsa.


----------



## hamonrye (Apr 6, 2006)

+1 on the Nirone


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

The Nirone is unquestionably a good bike, but if you are prepared to push the extra cash, go for the 928. The compliance of the frame where you need it is just superb, stiff yet absorbing of fatigueing road ripples. 

The obvious comparison to the Nirone C2C is the 928 C2C, but don't rule out the others - Mono-Q, T3 etc. My experience in the UK is that the Nirone is very competitively priced, more so than the 1885 (aluminium/carbon B4P range) therefore a 928 can seem expensive. 

I was unsure whether to opt for a 1885 B4P or a 928 C2C (having a little more to spend than a Nirone) but I eventually decided on buying the new 928 Mono-Q, which currently you hear little about - although B4P geometry, it's a half way house in stiffness between the ultra compliant 928 C2C and the ready-for-competition T3. It rides more like a steel frame!

Only changes I've made are to fit my favoured Fizik Arione, and FSA aero bars as per the C2C range - they really are comfy for longer rides and one of he aspects of the 928 C2C I really liked..

Stu.


----------

